# Telling apart convicts



## Shane Thompson (Aug 24, 2006)

I got two convicts at a pet store and I'm not
sure whether they are male and female. They started
clearing out gravel from under a rock. Does that
mean they are breeding, or just making their
own seperate places? Thanks, Shane


----------



## Gump (Aug 2, 2006)

male pointed dorsal/anal fins, female has orange/red on the belly.


----------



## Phantom_Cichlid (Jul 3, 2006)

gump you cant always tell by the fins cuz one of my males looks exactly like a female but lacks the orange and red that the females has, how big are they Shane and pic would also help.


----------



## Gump (Aug 2, 2006)

well orange is 100% and your male must be very low quality. ive seen 1.5" with longer dorsals/anal then the tail.


----------



## Phantom_Cichlid (Jul 3, 2006)

could be gump i wish these were 1.5" these are still small and readly kept on a strick diet of lettuce small ghost shrimp and algea waffers and sometime fish flakes and it has brought out the colors big time


----------

